# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ثبت نام در دانشکده افسری نیرو هوایی

## Mr 2apple

با سلام خدمت همگی
من همه ی شرایط ثبت نام در دانشکده رو دارم ولی فقط معدل کتبی سال سوم یا همون دیپلم رو ندارم
معدل کل 15 و خورده ایه ولی کتبی زیر 10
میخواستم بدونم نمیشه کاری کرد که منو استخدام کنن؟
کارت بسیج فعال یا حکم مقام استانی اینا تاثیری نداره؟
دوستانی که میدونن لطفا راهنمایی کنن

----------


## Mostafa Jafari

"اگه "برای مصاحبه دعوت بشی باید اونجا یه خودی نشون بدی و طوری تحت تاثیر بزاریشون که از نمرت چشم پوشی کنن

----------


## MOAZIZ

میخای چیکاره شی اونجا؟

----------


## TAT

> با سلام خدمت همگی
> من همه ی شرایط ثبت نام در دانشکده رو دارم ولی فقط معدل کتبی سال سوم یا همون دیپلم رو ندارم
> معدل کل 15 و خورده ایه ولی کتبی زیر 10
> میخواستم بدونم نمیشه کاری کرد که منو استخدام کنن؟
> کارت بسیج فعال یا حکم مثام استانی اینا تاثیری نداره؟
> دوستانی که میدونن لطفا راهنمایی کنن


دانشکده افسری !!!!!!

اون هم نیرویی هوایی؟؟؟!!!!!!

مگه تو ازمون افسری شرکت کردی؟؟


ISAR - شرايط ورود به دانشگاه شهيد ستاري نيروي هوايي ارتش

این بالایی رو هم یه نگاه بکن

----------


## Mr 2apple

> میخای چیکاره شی اونجا؟


والا خودم دوست دارم برم دانشکده پرواز شرایط جسمی هم همه چی تکمیله برا خلبانی
یه آشنا هم داریم فقط به من گفته شما قبول شو اونجا بقیه کاراش با من که منم تازه متوجه شدم نمره کتبیم نمیرسه

----------


## Mr 2apple

> "اگه "برای مصاحبه دعوت بشی باید اونجا یه خودی نشون بدی و طوری تحت تاثیر بزاریشون که از نمرت چشم پوشی کنن


پس امکانش هست که قبولم کنن؟

----------


## Mr 2apple

> دانشکده افسری !!!!!!
> 
> اون هم نیرویی هوایی؟؟؟!!!!!!
> 
> مگه تو ازمون افسری شرکت کردی؟؟
> 
> 
> ISAR - شرايط ورود به دانشگاه شهيد ستاري نيروي هوايي ارتش
> 
> این بالایی رو هم یه نگاه بکن


این برا سال 92

من شنیدم امتحانش تو دی ماه یا بهمن ماه انجام میشه

----------


## TAT

> این برا سال 92
> 
> من شنیدم امتحانش تو دی ماه یا بهمن ماه انجام میشه


کاملا درسته 

و درست شنیدی

ولی کلیت ماجرا همونه که اونجا نوشته

----------


## Mostafa Jafari

مسلما وقتی برای مصاحبه دعوت بشی اگه بنابراین باشه که بخاطر معدل ردت کنن از اول دعوت نمیشدی

----------


## -AMiN-

*روانپزشکی و مخصوصا قسمت ارولوژی  شنیدم قلع و قمع میکنن و زیاد افتاده داره :/ 

*

----------


## Mr 2apple

> کاملا درسته 
> 
> و درست شنیدی
> 
> ولی کلیت ماجرا همونه که اونجا نوشته


خوب این راجب سختیاش گفته منم مشکلی ندارم با سختیش در جریانم
فقط معدل کتبیمو میترسم که قبولم نکنن

----------


## Mr 2apple

> مسلما وقتی برای مصاحبه دعوت بشی اگه بنابراین باشه که بخاطر معدل ردت کنن از اول دعوت نمیشدی


احتمالش چند درصده که برا مصاحبه قبولم کنن؟

----------


## Mr 2apple

> *روانپزشکی و مخصوصا قسمت ارولوژی  شنیدم قلع و قمع میکنن و زیاد افتاده داره :/ 
> 
> *


آره مثه هفت خوانه رستمه ولی خو از یجا باس شروع کنم من شروعشو مشکل دارم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr 2apple


با سلام خدمت همگی
من همه ی شرایط ثبت نام در دانشکده رو دارم ولی فقط معدل کتبی سال سوم یا همون دیپلم رو ندارم
معدل کل 15 و خورده ایه ولی کتبی زیر 10
میخواستم بدونم نمیشه کاری کرد که منو استخدام کنن؟
کارت بسیج فعال یا حکم مقام استانی اینا تاثیری نداره؟
دوستانی که میدونن لطفا راهنمایی کنن


زمانش تموم شده دوست عزیز..معدلتم باید برسه*

----------


## Mostafa Jafari

> احتمالش چند درصده که برا مصاحبه قبولم کنن؟


برای مصاحبه چند برابر ظرفیت رو دعوت میکنن
دیگه احتمالشو نمیدونم

----------

